# gettign a new car



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

I currently own a 2.5 altima but i will be getting another car soon.....was looking for a rear wheel drive car that will give me aroudn the same milage and give me some power if you know what i mean like a mustang but not mustang since they like gas as well....


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

is money or age of the car an issue? well assuming they are not you have:

bmw 3 series
nissan 240 
toyota supra
miata
honda s2000
lexus IS300
nissan 300/350z

thats all i can think of right now. sure there are more.


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

Mazda RX-8 would do pretty nicely, toyota celica gt-s, jetta vr6 or 1.8t (i have a 1.8t and i love it), subaru impreza WRX (awd). Any reason you ant RWD?


----------



## QR25DE175 (Dec 24, 2007)

G37
bmw 1 series
Lexus IS350
suburu legacy 2.5
mitsubishi evo 9 or 10
2008 alti coupe


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i want to add some serious horses about 300 or so and i personally think a front wheel drive car wont do too good and i want handling of a rear wheel drive car like my buddys stang.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

ok, let me get this straight, you want 300 hp and good gas mileage. are you retarded?


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i responded to this after a while and forgot what i first rote but 300 horses and u ucan still get pretty decent milage.


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

rear wheel handles like shit in slick conditions and there really is no advantage to RWD compared to FWD unless you plan on drifting which I doubt you will be doing. FWD won't affect how much horsepower your car has. Anyways...Impreza WRX STi 300 hp AWD cars a beast as is the Mistubishi Lander Evo 8.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

try a dsm, or evo 8 or 9, wrx, rx7 or 8, silvia, 350z, or maybe even a s2000


----------

